# Do you own a fearful, nervous, or skittish GSD



## Emoore

Just interested in getting a feel for how prevalent it is. Who owns at least one nervous, fearful, or skittish Shepherd. Nervous around people, fearful of slick floors or strange surfaces, skittish of strangers, etc.


----------



## Loneforce

yes ginger has always been scared of people no matter how much I tried to socialize her. Sometimes she gets so scared she pees on the floor. So all I can do is comfort her and protect her. I made a mistake when I picked her out of the litter. I felt bad for her because she was all alone. I truely feel I rescued her, because I am sure other people wouldnt want a scared gsd. She dont bark either. Shes just a gentile girl that wants loved. If she come to you the she is ok. If someone wont leave her alone, after she shys away, then she runs to me and if they still dont leave her alone she pee's. I love her no matter what and wouldnt give her up for anything!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I've got 3 solid, solid dogs, one crazy/neurotic dog, and one with fear aggression...he's young and he's improved a lot but I still would not put him in the solid catagory.

I love them all but life is much easier with the solid ones! Garth (RIP) was super solid too. That's 4 solid gsd's in a row, and the last 2 not so much. A sign of the current breeding trends perhaps.


----------



## Jax08

Yes, pound puppy with unknown origins.

Fearful of, and reactive to, other dogs. Horse whips/fly swatters...something about that noise.


----------



## Dragonwyke

yes, i do. Banshee is very reactive to people in general, very unpredictable, a constant work in progress. always reactive to dogs outside his pack. hugo and sasha are very dependably calm and sweet with everyone, dogs and people alike. 

dw


----------



## PupperLove

Jackson was very fearful as a puppy and would 'forget' people he knew. He has come a long way, but still hackles and barks at every stranger and strange dog he sees, as well as unusual smells and unusual objects that are out of place. Like in the back yard for instance. If I let him out to go potty and a plastic bag has blown into the yard, he hackles at it! Or if there's a dark shadow in the night, lol! He's afraid of the dark....:rolleyes2:

He takes about 15 seconds to warm up when confronted, but I would not consider him strong nerved by any means. He was afraid of the snowmen in the back yard last year! After all the times he went out to go potty last winter, he would always hackle and bark at the snowman. Every. Single. Time.

I always laugh inside when I hear "it's never the dog, just the owner." I know that sometimes it IS the dog. He has come a long way but won't ever be fully confident and calm in new situations. That nervousness is wired in his genes.

Aside from that, he is a hard dog, very intense, and has VERY strong drive. He has that strong desire to work and never tires, but his nerves get the best of him


----------



## cshepherd9

Yes, Willow is reactive, fearful, whiny and skittish when she is out of her comfort zone. I have worked with her and she has gotten better about her reactivity with other dogs but it is always there.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy is reactive.We went in the car yesterday and she was barking at pedestrians, She is much better then when she was younger but when the hearing, sight and movement all hit she can still be reactiver. Loves company now ,cant handle little kids and isnt fond of other dogs on her property,better w/ males by far. Lucky reacts to storms but just wants to be near you and in the basement. Reactive to other dogs if in his fence area. Does not like strangers near his property but can be called off.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I wouldn't say she was fearful, nervous or skittish but when I got Bianca she was unsure and lacked confidence. She is not scared of any people, places, things, surfaces, etc...
She wasn't fearful of anything but she would get upset if she thought I was mad at her or if I spoke too harshly or told my cats to stop doing something. She is now very confident though.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

I own one dog with fear aggression. Towards children, some adults, and strange dogs.

One out of 7. The other 7 are very solid, trustworthy, stable, and good nerved dogs.


----------



## billsharp

Yes. It is Liesl's only real flaw. She is not scared of anything but strangers, and sudden movement like someone approaching around a blind corner. However, she recovers quickly, and is more cautious, not really "fearful" in the way that might lead to aggression.

Once she gets comfortable with non-pack members (like the couple next door who feed her when we're gone and we see frequently) she is just one big wagging tail.

To those with the same problem--socialize, socialize, socialize! Doing so has improved her nervyness tremendously. With her added maturity and confidence I feel we are slowly chipping away at this character flaw.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Didn't vote because Teddy is just a pup, but so far she has a lot of confidence. I can tell when something gets her attention and maybe alarms her just a bit, but she overcomes it and forges ahead. So far.


----------



## Zeeva

This is a great question! Thanks for asking! My GSD is scared, nervous and skiddish but I'm definitely trying to train her out of it. I'm not sure I'm doing it correctly and would love the advice but I'm doing my best! xxx


----------



## Greydusk

Yes, we have to be very careful around other dogs, introductions must be slow and controlled otherwise it becomes a attack first, ask questions later situation. Terrified of the toaster and now suddenly squeeky toys, gunshots are thunder are also problematic. I've been told he's a confirmed cat killer, and will not hesitate to after anything that moves. No issues with people thankfully.

He's a rescue, background pretty much unknown except he was left in a dog park. It's pretty clear he was an outside dog. Wasn't house trained, didn't want to be inside, was confused by indoor surfaces-took great care going from tile to carpet. Wouldn't interact with us for a solid month at least.


----------



## IllinoisGSD

Our boy just oozes confidence. Solid nerves were at the top of our list when we were looking for a pup.


----------



## PaddyD

I voted no because Abby is not skittish, fearful or nervous but she is not extremely bold either. She is shy at first but quickly gets over it and she is very curious about everything, especially if it bothered her at first. Her tendency is to approach with caution.


----------



## vicky2200

Ditto is my only purebred GSD (at this time) and she is not fearful, nervous, or skittish. She LOVES people- Any people. She will go in our basement, walk on different surfaces, basically do whatever I tell her with no problems. The only issue I really have with her is that she cries and howls when our community alert system goes off (we live close to it so it is loud. It goes off once a month, a siren and talking. I'm not sure if it bothers her, she is afraid, or she just likes our reaction to her -laughing) Our previous GSDs also loved people and were not fearful or skittish.


----------



## iBaman

nope. Solid as a rock. His biggest flaw is resource guarding, and I wouldn't really call that a nerve issue...he's tons better, but still has his moments.


----------



## gsdheeler

My Male can be unsettled around high strung dogs. He's been jumped a few times by off leash dogs. He has no other issues. My young female is great around dogs, usually takes her time to warm up to strangers unless they have food. I think she thinks people have to be worthy of her attention.


----------



## Rua

Juno has no issues with new places, surfaces, etc. She is very cautious of new people that come to our house. But she warms up very quickly. 

That is, unless you have a moustache or an umbrella or you are a horse. Then all bets are off. 

For some reason those three things make her fear aggressive (despite being socialized with all those things from an early age). She doesn't run away, but she get's very machine gun bark-ish, and hackles up.

The umbrella one is really NOT fun - because we live in a very wet country!


----------



## RocketDog

Fortunately, Nope.

Honestly, I can't find one single flaw in Rocket, unless you count my training failings, heh. He is solid as a rock.


----------



## onyx'girl

Two out of three of my dogs(both female) are reactive. Not really afraid/timid, but reactive. 
Those two are not well bred, from mixed lines. One is a bit storm fearful, but not to an extreme. Gunshot and camera flash bothers her too...but she was a chained out dog before she came to me, it could be because she was left out in storms with no shelter.


----------



## codmaster

No, Baron (4yo male) is just the opposite of fearful - VERY bold and inquisitive but also can be suspicious of strangers. Usually VERY pushy friendly - extremely good with young puppies and little kids - how I don't know and we don't currently have any of either.

Very self confident - loud noises do not affect him at all. US SL dog from one of top show kennels (Very unlike both of his littermates that we have had a chance to meet!)


----------



## Stosh

Stosh is very solid, not afraid of a thing. He settles down easily and is very calm.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Wow judging by this poll, I really lucked out. My boy is very confident, outgoing, curious, is unaffected by loud noises, sudden movements, and unstable ground, and has excellent recovery. 

I'm quite sad and surprised to see it split 50/50. I didn't think poor temperament was as common as this.


----------



## ksotto333

Syaoransbear said:


> Wow judging by this poll, I really lucked out. My boy is very confident, outgoing, curious, is unaffected by loud noises, sudden movements, and unstable ground, and has excellent recovery.
> 
> I'm quite sad and surprised to see it split 50/50. I didn't think poor temperament was as common as this.


Tess is also confident, really curious, and easy to get along with. Whether we go camping or just walking in strange places, she's very adaptable..but I also didn't think the split would be so even.


----------



## sparra

Syaoransbear said:


> I'm quite sad and surprised to see it split 50/50. I didn't think poor temperament was as common as this.


I was thinking the same thing!!
My boy has rock solid nerves which was at the top of our list when looking for a pup. Nothing fazes him....just a relaxed happy boy.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'd like to know the stats on what the lines are on the dogs in the poll...How many of them are skittish of SL and how many WL and not. I personally believe the lines, pedigree match makes all the difference. It is genetic after all.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

onyx'girl said:


> I'd like to know the stats on what the lines are on the dogs in the poll...How many of them are skittish of SL and how many WL and not. I personally believe the lines, pedigree match makes all the difference. It is genetic after all.


I think the question maybe more of a BYB compared to reputable breeder and then which lines.


----------



## onyx'girl

Well, using the term BYB is loose, because some breeders who may be considered by some a BYB but know the lines they are breeding and what the results will be, produce stable dogs. 
There are other breeders, deemed "reputable" that produce fearbags.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Also wanted to add, my girl was also leash reactive towards other dogs when I got her, although she is much better now. She is not fearful and not aggressive towards other dogs, if the other dog is off leash and/or she is off leash she is fine.
She loves people, have never shown fear of any object, place, person etc...passed the ATTS temperament test with flying colors.


----------



## The Packman

Elly May is very skittish if something is dropped arround her.


----------



## dogfaeries

Neither one of my girls are skittish or fearful. 

Carly is a bolder dog than Sage, but Sage is not shy by any means.

Both are ASL and are currently being shown.


----------



## gsdraven

Neither of my pups are fearful, nervous or skittish. Neither are from reputable breeders. Raven was purchased from a couple that bred their pets; I didn't meet the parents, the sire was said to not be good with strangers. Raven is a little too friendly with strangers, especially men. Kaiser was surrendered to the shelter that I got him from by his breeder who was being charged with neglect. He is more aloof with people but very tolerant.


----------



## Emoore

Syaoransbear said:


> Wow judging by this poll, I really lucked out. My boy is very confident, outgoing, curious, is unaffected by loud noises, sudden movements, and unstable ground, and has excellent recovery.
> 
> I'm quite sad and surprised to see it split 50/50. I didn't think poor temperament was as common as this.


Well, you also have to keep in mind that it's "Do you own a nervous/fearful/skittish dog?" A lot of people own more than one, or even several dogs. So many of the people who answered _yes _might own 1 nervebag and 2 or 3 stable dogs. I personally own one nervous, fearful dog and one solid, confident dog.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Emoore said:


> Well, you also have to keep in mind that it's "Do you own a nervous/fearful/skittish dog?" A lot of people own more than one, or even several dogs. So many of the people who answered _yes _might own 1 nervebag and 2 or 3 stable dogs. I personally own one nervous, fearful dog and one solid, confident dog.


That's true, I forgot about multiple GSD households.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Lucy's pretty bomb proof... not much spooks her. Thunderstorms, being close to fireworks, new people, big crowds, kids, etc... nothing bothers her. She has and always has had a very outgoing and confident personality.

It's actually pretty surprising and disturbing just how many people own dogs with nerve issues.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Syaoransbear said:


> Wow judging by this poll, I really lucked out. My boy is very confident, outgoing, curious, is unaffected by loud noises, sudden movements, and unstable ground, and has excellent recovery.
> 
> I'm quite sad and surprised to see it split 50/50. I didn't think poor temperament was as common as this.


This is Koda too. From the moment he arrived at my house, he acted like he owned it. He is very confident, but he is still a pup but from what I've seen, he is one solid dog. A little immature and does dumb things at times nevertheless still solid.


----------



## CarrieJ

My girl gets nervous around crowds of people. She's never been strong nerved. She still won't just do the flop on her back thing; only very rarely in her crate have I caught that.
Noises don't bother her, eveyone and their grandmother seems to have a Harley in my neighborhood. Fireworks (illegal but prevalent) not a problem.
Haven't had a thunderstorm where I live since before I got her (2007)

Kids and crowds. It's a continuous thing to keep her exposed to those things.
I honestly think that her ataxia (from medication) doesn't help her confidence much.
I have noticed that the nervousness is reduced dramatically with strenous exercise. A good run slows her misfiring brain down, which helps with our trips to shopping centers and stuff.


----------



## OriginalWacky

Koshka is still a youngster, but he's a confident happy puppers. He's willing to step on most any surface without hesitation, even loud or unstable ones, noises don't bother him much other than an initial startle, and of course he thinks everybody loves him. He isn't a super drive-y dog, which is perfect for us, and barring any major complications, is probably going to make a great service dog.


----------



## bellamia

yes i do! she is nervous innitially when she sees little children, barks, scares them etc but once /if they still want to pet her with their parents permission , she loves on them so much that she knocks them down in her excuberence! solid she is not. skittish sometimes, no aggression, but Asians doing taichi or something while on the lake or walking freaks her out big time!!!!I dont know why? we are Asian so she she should be used to seeing us and our dynamics but no, asians doing tai chi -she is v v scared of that!:crazy:


----------



## marshies

Puppy is strange and conflicting, but I think it's mostly me.
She is reactive (anxious/fearful) towards other dogs.
In every other situation, she is GREAT. She will try anything for the first time before deciding if she likes it or not. She bounces back to investigate unfamiliar surfaces and things. We had a wicked thunder storm last night. We went out to potty when the lightening was flashing bright as day, and she was completely fine. Slept through the rest of it. The other day we went on the dog walk for the first time. She went on and got off just fine. Though she wanted to avoid the walk the second time, readily hopped on after I started plopping treats on it. 

So based on this...I dunno. She is SO solid in some aspects, but reactive to dogs. Which is why I'm inclined to think her reactivity is partly my handling error...


----------



## Lucy Dog

Marshies... when you say Amaretto is reactive with other dogs, what exactly is she doing? What does she do to make you think it's fear?

At this age, it may just be puppy excitement and bad manners. What kind of socialization has she had with other dogs?


----------



## stolibaby

Stoli is a nervous boy when it comes to crowds and loud noises. When we walk through the park and town he is ok but does NOT like people following directly behind and will become more alert/anxious if he notices that. Also was an incredibly scared puppy and wouldn't even let me touch him for a few days after I got him....definately has come a long way but will always have to keep an eye on him for situations that make him uneasy...


----------



## marshies

Lucy Dog said:


> Marshies... when you say Amaretto is reactive with other dogs, what exactly is she doing? What does she do to make you think it's fear?
> 
> At this age, it may just be puppy excitement and bad manners. What kind of socialization has she had with other dogs?


It she LOOKS at another dog, her tail will go up and curl, she will bark and lunge. But I can call her out of this (I haven't been doing it per my trainers instructions), she can focus as soon as I walk away. 

She is mostly fine in close proximity with other dogs like in class and such. In terms of socialization, she spent the first 4 months with Robin so here were constantly dogs in her life, went to a dog show and did fine, has been in 2 dog classes starting from 4.5 months old, sees dogs from afar in the field near a dog park on a routine basis. 

I don't need her to PLAY with other dogs. I just need her to not react to them in their presence. I thought my socialization was adequate, but maybe not? Seeing a trainer about it, but haven't been able to work on it as school is still in session and trainer lives FAR away in another city.


----------



## Liesje

Yes, Kenya is nervous, lacks confidence and courage. Overall she is fine as a pet, even doing competitive obedience, agility, etc but as far as what I think a GSD *should* be, she's going to flee before fight.


----------



## LARHAGE

I have 2 German Shepherds, my oldest is a 5 year old female, Maddie is rock solid, excellent in any curcumstance, I don't have a care in the world with people or children, yet the minute I close my front gates, she's a formidable watch dog, she's excellent with my small dogs, I don't really walk my dogs as we have a few acres, but I take her on trail rides almost every week and she is excellent with other dogs.

Gavin my 3 year old male is awesone, his only fear is not being noticed.


----------



## TimberGSD2

Kya is more the aloof, doesn't care about others type. When she was younger she wasn't scared of anything. She has become more fearful in her old age. 

TJ was noise reactive but loved people, dogs, kids, animals.


----------



## Zisso

Nadia does not accept strangers easily,if at all. When in public I do not force her to allow strangers to pet her. Strangers seem to put her over her threshold and she tends to nip at them so I avoid the situation and deny strangers requests to pet her. She is not good with kids, especially those that move quickly and are loud. However she has behaved well with my oldest Granddaughter, and adores my oldest Grandson.

Zisso is the opposite with people in general. He loves everybody, especially kids  On the other hand, he is afraid of loud noises, terrified of fireworks, and afraid of trying new things. He is also leash reactive with other dogs, although a good deal if not all of that comes down the leash from me. 

So, overall, I am hyper aware of our surroundings, other dogs, other people and read their body language ALL the time. I do my best to avoid unpleasant situations. I watch for dogs that will set Z off-he really doesn't like bigger dogs and males. I do my best to keep strangers away from Nadia. 

I am fine with my dogs not interacting closely with other dogs, like going to dog parks, playing with other dogs. I am also fine with Nadia being more of a mama's girl and being all about me


----------



## PupperLove

These results are really surprising to me. I thought I was the only one with a nervous dog. He's great most of the time but has his moments for sure. Hopefully new puppy buyers take notice to these results!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Both of mine are fearful/reactive/nervous/skittish etc.

One due to HORRIBLE breeding. The other has excellent breeding, but with his original owners (for 2 years) he wasn't socialized at all. They loved him and took good care of him otherwise.... but, they just didn't socialize at all. They thought they were pampering him, but instead they were harming him. I wish I had him from the beginning, he would have been a solid dog. With stuff that he's been around and knows, he is very calm and relaxed. It's just the new things.

Both are doing much better each day with some training and socialization. But, I do feel as if I will always have to fight this with them.


----------



## kiya

I hate to say, Lakota is a nervous nelly. The people I got her from were told they shouldn't breed their female because she was skittish. Some times she's as bold and brazzen as they come depending on the situation. At the parade on Sunday she was awesome. A little nervous at first, but warmed up in minutes. A dog barked at her while it passed where we were hanging out so she returned the bark. She met a few other dogs and was fine. She wasn't happy about all the sirens, then the tractors came oh boy, she was terrified. She backed away, did her wiggly flips to get away (its the "pop" sound from the engine, she was afraid of them at the fair last year). Finally the horses came along and she forgot all about the tractors, my friend was laughing so hard because Lakota was pushing her way up front to see the horses all waggy tail.
If I have to do something to her, forget it, it's a project. The doctor wanted me to put vitamin e on her paw, I might as well have used acid. You would have thought I was burning her.


----------



## LoveEcho

Echo's...cautious. Totally confident around strangers, other dogs, etc but still skittish in some ways... mostly fear of inanimate objects.


----------



## Syaoransbear

PupperLove said:


> These results are really surprising to me. I thought I was the only one with a nervous dog. He's great most of the time but has his moments for sure. Hopefully new puppy buyers take notice to these results!


I'm planning on getting a puppy by about this time next year and these results are making me consider a different BREED!


----------



## jetscarbie

I have 3.

My oldest male is okay at home and with visitor's coming over. He barks, but eventually calms down. Take him away from home and he's scared of everything. 

That was until the last few thunderstorms we have had. OMG. I don't know what happened, but he is a shaking, nerve bag when it comes to storms. I couldn't find him yesterday during the storm until I seen his tail sticking out under the door. He was hiding behind the door. This just came out of nowhere. He's 6


----------



## leftlanetruckin

Old thread, but it came up from a Google search.
We have 2 Shepherds that are protective, pretty much how all my GSD's have been. Axel is my "trucking dog" as he has been on the semi truck with me from 3months old. VERY social, wants to play with other dogs and is fine with 99% of people.
In December we got another Shepherd (#3), who stayed at home with my wife (SAHM) and our 3 boys. Now my wife is an aid at our local school, Tara is getting left at home during the day. She was getting into stuff, so I brought her on the truck with me to "teach her some manners" etc.
She has always appeared very skittish, and it is really showing now she is away from home. She does fine IN the truck, no problems at all. But has to be walked and walked before and even if, she will potty. She is just scared to death of any new noises, people walking even a distance away, and so on.
Yesterday I reintroduced her to another driver who she has met before and she did OK with him after some backing away. Then someone else walked up and she literally pooped right there and then on the trailer! Today after walking her, she P'd herself when the same driver walked up to her.
ANY noise, ANY people ANY animal, she shakes.
She is great at home with the other dogs and the kids etc. Pretty much tries to rule the roost in fact, where the other dogs are concerned!
Is there anything I can do to aid this condition?
I hate to see her scared or suffering, and wish she would socialize more for her own benefit. It can't feel good being that scared of everything when outside. At home she is in the same ground/land all the time, as we have a few acres to walk them on.
I have had Shepherds all my life, and this is the first one I have ran into this problem with.
The pooch in question, getting spoiled as always in the truck!







Many thanks
Martin


----------



## astrovan2487

Shasta always has been very nervous/anxious but has gotten much better in her old age. She is still afraid of the dark, afraid of being left outside alone, and afraid of being touched/petted lol. That being said she has absolutely no aggression with her fearful nature. She is the most gentle dog ever and would never even think to bite or growl no matter what the situation.


----------



## ken k

my middle one, Heidi, is scared silly when she out of the house, if shes riding in the van and someone looks at her as we drive by, she`ll lay down on the floor, the vet techs always feel bad for Heidi, she shakes when we are there, but, when shes home in the house, its like someone turned a switch, shes the most fun of the 3, she seeks me out to play, and after 8 years, she just now is laying on her back leaving her underside exposed, tried for the first year of socializing her, seen that was not going to work, its just bad breeding


----------



## VTGirlT

In general she is great with new things or odd things. And overcoming them..

I try and get her to do so. Like for instance, the docks on the river, there are like 12 docks hooked up together and about 1.5 feet distance from the land to the docks from going down a dock at a pretty big slant. The sounds, and the looks of the water, the sounds of the docks and them moving quite a bit as i jump on it, etc. she was quite reluctant but i reassured her many times and let her realize she can leave at any point. Eventually she decided to finally jump it. It was quite amazing how she was really into things right after we went off of it, she wanted to jump up on all the picnic tables, etc. Or if she sees something on a walk, like during halloween last year someone had a blow up of a huge cat, she was clearly like "WHAT IS THAT!?!?!" Nervously she went up and smelled it, and we kept going by it until she didnt care about it anymore at all. (after a couple walks)
Just stuff like that.
She is fear aggressive to strangers though. And is anxious a lot of the time.


----------



## lyssa62

Roxy is reactive to other dogs that are invading "her" space and people doing the same thing. I'm not sure it's fearful...I would let an expert make that call...she's def not at ease with people in her personal space...neither am I...I think that rubs off on her.


----------



## LoveEcho

I have one who is a trembling mess at all times, and one who seems to be completely incapable of having any sort of fear (or self preservation).


----------



## d4mmo

My boy is to fearless for his own good. Although I do see a few gsd brought into the club at an older age that are very very fearfull and extremely skittish. Kind of like always ready to bite due to fear.


----------



## santorin

Yes, our female is a nervous and timid dog. She's afraid of loud noises, but will bark her head off if she thinks someone is walking around outside that she doesn't know. Our male, he has zero fear/nervousness unless at the vet. lol


----------



## Shade

Delgado is the opposite of fearful, I'm just glad as he's maturing he's showing more common sense  lol


----------



## hunterisgreat

Those percentages sadden me


----------



## LaRen616

Sin isn't skittish.

He does have separation anxiety but it's only when I walk away from him and leave him with someone else. I can leave the house and he is just fine, not destructive, no whining and he doesn't try to follow me. It's only when someone else has his leash and I am leaving him with them.

He has never been afraid of anything until this year. Suddenly he is afraid of fireworks, never had a problem with them before, now he will break the door down to get back inside when he hears one go off.


----------



## dogfaeries

Neither one of my girls are fearful, nervous or skittish. I've literally known Russell since day one, and now at 19 months old, he is the same as he's always been. Bold, hardheaded and curious. Definitely not a fearful dog.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Ranger flunked out of the Seeing Eye program because he was skittish. He jumps at loud noises and is skittish of strange inanimate objects. He is also a little timid around other dogs and farm animals. He is not at all skittish of people. He wants everyone to pet him and particularly loves kids. Actually his skittishness has gotten to be much less of a problem than when he flunked out 1.5 years ago.


----------



## Rangers_mom

hunterisgreat said:


> Those percentages sadden me


I think it may depend on how people define skittish. If The Seeing Eye hadn't called Ranger skittish I wouldn't have defined him as such. He is very comfortable around all people and generally good with other dogs. He is not going to be a working dog because he won't walk over that street grate but for most i tents and purposes who cares. He is an excellent and stable family dog.


----------



## Nikitta

We talked about this in their dog class. One lady said her dogs are afraid of semis driving by and loud noises. The instructor, who is a friend of mine, asked how my dogs did. I laughed and said," Live on 2 busy streets and a block from the railroad tracks. My dogs are afraid of nothing. LOL


----------



## OrangeJillius

My girl is a rescue of unknown heritage, but she is nervous and fearful of some things. She has gotten much better as she ages (about a year and a half now). She loves, loves, loves meeting new people and dogs. She is even really great with kids despite not being raised with any. Recently at a family gathering there were some toddlers and Abby absolutely loved being around them and even listened to them when they said commands (drop it, sit). However, she is scared of some stuff now that she was not scared of before. She is scared of plastic bags, if you shake one out she will bolt to her crate. Also, if there are strange shadows in the backyard she will bark at them or hide behind me. Recently on a hike we ran into some horses and she totally freaked out over seeing them (they walked right by us, about 3 feet away) and she was all hackles and barking. Honestly, I felt I really failed that day because I was not able to redirect her at all. She didn't care about her ball, treats, listening to me, really anything. I don't really have a way to purposely be around horses to practice, but sometimes there are horses on these trails (with riders) so maybe we will get another chance to work on it. She used to be scared of the vacuum but now she tries to play with it? She does the play bow to it and then bounces back. She has been through 2 rounds of obedience and has had a lot of socialization, and like I mentioned, what scares her now did not used to scare her, and some things that used to scare her she is not afraid of any longer. My obvious mix rescue is not scared of anything, although I think he was when he was younger.


----------



## Sabis mom

Well, Shadow is afraid of things off the property. In her house and yard she is friendly, affectionate, playful and outgoing. 
Anything on the other side of the fence is a threat. She used to be afraid of bags, bushes, vehicles, bicycles, garbage cans, lawn signs and flashing lights. For a while it was so bad I was afraid to walk her. She would swing violently from attack it and kill it, to frozen in fear, shaking, eyes shut and drooling. On more then one occasion I had to carry her to somewhere quiet where I could calm her down. 
Age, maturity and lots of work have lent a hand and sometimes it's almost fun walking her now. Barring that she is reactive toward most dogs, I muzzle her to avoid issues and we carry on. My biggest concern now is she reacts at odd times to odd things, aggressively. She's crazy quick and never bluffs, so the muzzle will stay on until forever.


----------



## car2ner

at 9 months, so far so good. We expose our pup to many things. New things may cause him to stop and bark but we give him time to look, sniff and explore whatever it was. People may wonder why we insist on taking our dog with us when ever and where ever we can. It is so that he learns to be around us in all kinds of situations. That and we enjoy his company, and the conversations that spring up with the people that meet us.


----------



## Iskander

My gs was poisoned, after her dead I asked a german friend to find me a "sociable, playful, confident" puppy. Arj, daughter of Isko von der Schiffslache is scared of people, unsure in strange places, fearful with dogs. She is quite aggressive, and, being aggressive, her motivation in play is medium to low. I was quite disappointed, not a sport dog at all, but I could also see how difficult it was for her to cope with the world. She is a gentle soul, it is only stress and fear that makes her react with aggressiveness. I've spend three years trying to make her feeling better, and now she can cope quite well with people and places. And she doesn't need to meet unfamiliar dogs. I asked her to "mind her own business" with people, but at the same time I was protecting her from what she perceived as a danger. I've spayed her, I don't feel she is should breed. I think she is somehow and "ancient" gs, she has the attitude of a working dog, not a sport dog. Have you ever heard of the popular saying about gs "at the foot of the master or at someone's throat"? Can't remember where i read it, but it fits her quite well :-D (she could do anything for me)


----------



## newlie

Newlie is afraid of some loud noises. I have tried to build his confidence and I think he is a little better. For example, I have a baby gate that I use at times to section him off in certain areas of the house. I guess the gate had fallen down a time or two and so Newlie was suspicious of it and did not want to go near it, even if his beloved ball rolled over there. I started going over with him, holding on to the gate, and then telling him to go get his ball and he would. I noticed several times lately that he has gone over by the gate to get the ball without me holding it. Newlie is a rescue. He likes people and is OK with some dogs but not all.


----------



## WateryTart

No. My girl exudes confidence. She's appropriately cautious and she's starting to exhibit the typical aloofness with strangers a little more, but she's pretty much unflappable. Very happy, too. She bounds out and meets life head-on and seems to expect it to all be fun (even when it's business).


----------



## Chip18

I have to settle for safe in public! On leash he has no problem in public, he follows me along just fine and if someone wants to pet him, no problem he doesn't care but all good!

Off leash very different. He will do a down stay and 2 minute out of site deal (maybe longer but that was all I could take.) 

He will do a down stay, with dogs barking at him in a fenced in yard. He is fine on a leash in public. No issues at the vet office and good with company in the home.

But...tested under my supervision, he will break a down stay if approached by a person?? I had him in a down stay at the pet store. I was 5 feet away he was at the end of the aisle, Clerk entered on the other end, Rocky walked away. On a patio a down stay. Under my supervision a child approached Rocky in a down stay, I was with the child. Child walked towards Rocky...Rocky broke the stay and moved away!

Not exactly the behaviour I was looking for but not a bite candidate either! On leash he's fine so his off leash if people approach behaviour was a bit of a surprise??

But he is never put in a position where this behaviour is a problem,child free home. I suppose I could work on it ..but bottom line he is safe in public and that's all I care about!


----------



## lorihd

lexie doesn't like motorcycles, especially a Harley Davidson.


----------



## BirdBrad

[email protected] said:


> lexie doesn't like motorcycles, especially a Harley Davidson.


Funny my dog Harley is named after Harley Davidson's


----------



## mjbgsd

My first dog was nervous of certain people and noises. My current two are afraid of nothing.


----------



## mjackson0902

LJ is very reactive around anyone or any dog. He does not tolerate new people in his surroundings. He is ok if we are out and about as long as they do not look at or try to interact with him. So yup he is extremely fearful/reactive. The odd thing is though, I just said he he reactive with everyone...except children. I am not sure if it is because he receives so much love from our large child friendly household or what. He can take a 3 year olds antics all day long but let a nice old lady approach and he is over it.


----------



## bellamia

Define 'Fearfull" Emoore. I have an almost 6 year fool, pure bred west german showline, who , Thank God does not have a 'real' job. we are very blessed. but I haven't really stopped her from being an obnoxious barking devil if anybody 'dares' to walk within her sight from the inside of our house. in the dark she is extra 'vigilant' as to who is sharing the same breathing/walking space as us. but in NO WAY DO WE encourage her barking at the them. but once or just twice a bark , I do no see a problem with it. sorry that our GSD is not police /military trained to bark or be odious only in face of a 'real' threat! after all, don't the experts say that GSDs need a job? well we created one. does NOT mean she is nervous or fearful, just means she is doing her'job' she was bred to. otherwise what else should she do ?just cause we fear that she would be labelled nervous if she dared to bark at a person in pitch darkness, a child in the evening( who she is not sure whether it is a another little animal, human who makes strange noises, etc ,,,, what?). we are not military or police , so that doesn't mean our dogs get labelled skittish/nervous just cause they are showing teeth ONLY once!
Emoore, this is no by any means is a critisim, but wanted to hijack your thread to vent, cause we have had it with the fearful dog posts(


----------



## LuvShepherds

We had one who was always difficult around strangers. He was a rescue and arrived with that fear. We could never fully relax when he was out in public because we didn't know how he would react. Bellamia, your dog isn't what they are talking about in this topic.


----------



## bellamia

LuvShepherds said:


> We had one who was always difficult around strangers. He was a rescue and arrived with that fear. We could never fully relax when he was out in public because we didn't know how he would react. Bellamia, your dog isn't what they are talking about in this topic.


I know!!(( sorry Emmore & everyone, my English is not that good & I seized an opportunity to rant!
:wild:


----------



## LuvShepherds

I'm sorry you have trouble with people not liking your dog. That's unfair.


----------



## Rolisaac

Nala is not fearful at the moment. . .she was terrified of cats and bikes when we first got her. I think she just wasn't used to them. This week she hasn't shown any signs of being afraid of anything. We'll see what happens next week.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl

I have had 3 GSDs and only the current one, Sully, is anxious and only when left alone. Aside from his extreme separation anxiety (which I consider an environmentally driven issue, not an innate issue, just given his history), he's actually neither fearful nor nervous, and definitely not skittish.


----------



## rescuedog

*Rescue GSD nervouse and overly submissive*

I came across this thread while looking for some kind of instruction on how to help the rescue I got from a shelter last week. Greta is supposed to be just under 2 y/o and little else is known of her other than people who dumped her said her name was "Shy," that was afraid of everything (including cameras and cats) and that she was not housebroken.
She appears to be an emaciated purebred GSD, and contrary to the jerks that dumped her, she IS housebroken, not afraid of cameras and not afraid of cats.
However, she IS overly submissive and when I call her to me, she will actually turn and run to her bed where she flattens out in a groveling position.
She grovels ALOT. I don't know if she was abused or always like this, but I don't know how to change it. My last dog, a GSD mix I had since she was a puppy (who lived to 16.5y/o), did not HAVE of these issues. She was bold, friendly, protective and everything else I could've hoped for.
Greta is a beautiful dog and has potential, but I don't know what to do with this fear/submission.
Ugh.


----------



## Malachi

Raven, my four month old pup is the opposite of fearful, she can be too bold for her own good...she's a real pistol pack, and very, very adventuresome, and pushes to dominate situations


----------



## ksotto333

rescuedog said:


> I came across this thread while looking for some kind of instruction on how to help the rescue I got from a shelter last week. Greta is supposed to be just under 2 y/o and little else is known of her other than people who dumped her said her name was "Shy," that was afraid of everything (including cameras and cats) and that she was not housebroken.
> She appears to be an emaciated purebred GSD, and contrary to the jerks that dumped her, she IS housebroken, not afraid of cameras and not afraid of cats.
> However, she IS overly submissive and when I call her to me, she will actually turn and run to her bed where she flattens out in a groveling position.
> She grovels ALOT. I don't know if she was abused or always like this, but I don't know how to change it. My last dog, a GSD mix I had since she was a puppy (who lived to 16.5y/o), did not HAVE of these issues. She was bold, friendly, protective and everything else I could've hoped for.
> Greta is a beautiful dog and has potential, but I don't know what to do with this fear/submission.
> Ugh.


Hi, and welcome. You will probably get more help and responses if you start your own thread. The right people will see and offer suggestions. Many people help with rescues and will probably have some useful tips for you. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## Doggee

I have a 8 month old bi color working line GS D who will not tolerate anyone or any dog entering his personal space. Two people who considered them dog whisperers went against mine and Kaisers wishes and were bitten for there stupidity. Do you consider this fearful behavior or just protecting myself and his space?


----------



## Fodder

wow... I've bypassed this thread quite a bit and after finally checking in I'm surprised at the results, nearly 50/50. I too wonder as some have mention where the stats fall as far as lines, breeders, etc.

I am extremely proud to have 3 (4 including my bonus child) solid gsd rescues!! Tilden (the only SL) isn't the bravest dog and he's more emotional than the others but as far as fear/nerves/aggression - I've had no issues. so grateful!

eta: to the poster above me, without more details I have no idea but whatever it is, at 8 months old it's undesirable.


----------



## TankGrrl66

Emoore said:


> Just interested in getting a feel for how prevalent it is. Who owns at least one nervous, fearful, or skittish Shepherd. Nervous around people, fearful of slick floors or strange surfaces, skittish of strangers, etc.


I have had four GSDs. 

1 - Skittish when first adopted whenever any object (broom, book, newspaper, shovel, etc.) would move near him.

2 - Not really. The only thing that ha ever scared this dog was the ocean. He saw it and completely shut down until he could get away.

3 - Also pretty solid. Afraid of other dogs but would stand her ground. Very easy going kid, RIP.

4 - This dog has been skittish around hands raised up or objects held in a hand and raised up. She is getting over it, I'm not sure if her temperament is off or her previous owners beat her. She is a year old and I have had her for a month. Not sketchy otherwise.


----------



## Blueeyeb29

Emoore said:


> Just interested in getting a feel for how prevalent it is. Who owns at least one nervous, fearful, or skittish Shepherd. Nervous around people, fearful of slick floors or strange surfaces, skittish of strangers, etc.


Did you find anything that helps? Mine is the same way especially with slick floors


----------



## Annekennedy

Emoore said:


> Just interested in getting a feel for how prevalent it is. Who owns at least one nervous, fearful, or skittish Shepherd. Nervous around people, fearful of slick floors or strange surfaces, skittish of strangers, etc.


Yes I do my poor baby is happy just being home you say let's go bye bye he runs he does not like car rides or to socialize period he is a happy playful puppy in his own yard and only around his mommy and daddy other than that he really does not care I even went as far to try and adopt another animal he was fine with them until they came close to me or my husband I really don't want to push him to do anything he is not comfortable with so we are moving slowly and hoping he will eventually grow out of being fearful and like going on trips and meeting people ...


----------



## Ralph2021

My rescue is but my PPD is not.


----------



## David Winners

My dog is a tank


----------

